# curious about the critique



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

When I moved into my place, I found this cute lil mare had been abandoned here. She was the most obese starving horse ever. 
She had foundered, feets were a mess, and she was HUGE.
Turns out this lil mare has had some very nice training her short life of about 8 yrs. We ride everywhere together and has become the best horse I've ever had.

I'm curious though~ do you see any red flags with her conformation? We're only trail riders. No competition or fancy stuff.

(the last pic is the day I found her...fatty!)


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!! I'm surprised she was just left.. She is a good looking mare! Really sturdy looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I know, right? The only thing I know about the previous owner was she was a drinker and always scraping for money. 
This lil mare is solid in the head and in body. Well, mostly~ still working on the feet.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not really great confo judging pictures. But boy is she a pretty gir!

Some people are just disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks!
I wish I could see her face while riding cuz it's so darned cute...is that weird? lol.

I know little about pasterns and shoulders and legs...anybody have a good eye for this?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I apologize that i'm not any help with actual conformation critique but.....
i like this little mare! Beautiful expression and a kind eye. 

What did you name her??


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I think you really lucked out with this mare.
Her previous owner's loss.
She looks nicely put together, is really good looking with gorgeous coloring, and I love that face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you just cant say any more than that she is pretty , judgeing from those photos. take some time and do proper critique ones. We'll still say she's pretty, but in bigger, more interesting terms!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> you just cant say any more than that she is pretty , judgeing from those photos. take some time and do proper critique ones. We'll still say she's pretty, but in bigger, more interesting terms!


Agreed - though I will say the one thing that does seem consistent throughout these photos is that she appears a bit bum high - the degree does shift a bit from one picture to the next, but it is there in all of them (though even that could be the angle of the photos). 
We'd love to see more of her anyway, so why not have a little photo shoot with her and get some really nice confo shots


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks everyone!

I will take your advice and get her on a photo shoot...as soon as it's not pouring and/or snowing.
Maybe on our ride today.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Oxer said:


> What did you name her??


I named her Twiggy because I found her out in the twigs and kind of a play on the super thin super model Twiggy.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow I really like her...she looks like my boy to the left-same coloring down to the star and similar face.

Looking forward to more pics of her.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I just went out to snap some pics of her and now I have no idea how to post them. In the 1st post I did an attachment, but to comment I need a url, which I don't subscribe to photobucket or the others....any ideas?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If you click on "Go Advanced" next to "Post Quick Reply" you should get the full menu of options and be able to post pics. That's what I do since I refuse to use photobucket or flickr.

What an amazing horse that someone just left! Shame on them!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, here's a few more, but I don't really know if these pictures will help with a critique. (UGH, that 2nd photo is so bad!!)
What makes a good conformation photo?
I certainly don't mind taking more!
And, please excuse that I hadn't brushed her out~ we just got back from a 4.5 hr ride just prior to this.

Thanks SO much! I'd love to hear about her frame!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

That third picture of her is just stunning! 
How tall is she?
You were fortunate to find her


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks!
When I first found her, I taped her out at 14.2, but after she lost massive amounts and a layer of fat on her back, she now tapes out at 14.1. Lol.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

can anyone critique her, please?
Or let me know if I need better pics? 

thanks!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I think overall as a trail horse she is pretty solid. Looks a little downhill, but not bad. I am thinking it is just how she is standing, but in the 2nd photo especially she seems very post legged behind and like she stands under herself too much in front. I see the post leg behind in both pics, but the standing under only in the second, which makes me think she was just standing awkwardly.
I like her front half _a lot_. You could argue that she is slightly short and upright in the pasterns, but not bad. Her neck sets into her shoulder very nicely.

Overall: A little weak behind, nice front. Looks nice and sturdy for trail and pleasure, but I certainly would not breed her to pass that haunch on!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you Karliejaye~ I really appreciate it you taking the time to evaluate her.
I aim to learn more about conformation, and these threads are very educational.


----------

